# Limping pigeons with no obvious injury are wierding me out



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Its not an urgent thing or anything, there aren't a lot of them suddenly appearing, but I'm just never sure what to do when I encounter one. Today I was feeding pigeons by my new school (just stared highschool, I'm loving it!) and I saw what looked to be a pretty blue bar stringfoot, naturally, I nabbed her and prepared my scissors... but there was nothing there. I felt up her leg and her hip and didn't notice anything abnormal - there was no blood, no bruising, no obvious injury at all. I put her back on the ground and she limped away, hardly touching the ground with her foot. I ran out of seed and went home... This is like, the 5th time it happens, though. I feel like I want/need to help them, they look like they're in such pain, but I really don't know how? What would I do once I caught a pigeon like this, not knowing what's wrong?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They can hurt their feet or legs in many ways. If they are walking on it, maybe sprained, or a sore on the bottom of the foot? salmonella will cause lameness. If you can't see what is causing the limping, then kind of hard to help it.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

If u don't see any cut/bruise/injury on the outside then its something which is working on the inside of the pigeon. Sores,boils,swollen joints may appear as symptoms of salmonella which could cause limping. A wild flock is really hard to help.


----------

